# Fur Growing Back Curly?



## rorythehavanese (May 24, 2017)

So you all were absolutely wonderful when I posted about Rory's awful first haircut. His fur is finally growing back, but the texture has changed. He had very straight fur, but now it is wavy and almost curly in some places. He kind of looks like a golden doodle. Also the fur above his eyes is not growing back. The fur on top of his head is growing back, but where his "eyebrows" are it is the same length (I don't know if that makes any sense or not.) Has anyone had any experience with straight fur growing back curly/wavy?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Havanese coats can and often do change considerably from puppy coats to adult coats. Some get curlier, some get straighter. And shorter coats almost always are curlier (or at least wavier) than longer coats.


----------



## rorythehavanese (May 24, 2017)

I did not know that! Thanks so much


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Cute photos! Thanks for posting them!


----------

